# just another Warréor



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bernhard!


----------



## ubernerd (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome, Bernhard.

I've read quite a few of the posts you have over at the UK warre group, and learned a lot from them. I look forward to being able to draw on some of your experiences here. It's nice to have someone around who's been at this (successfully!) for a little while.


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

ubernerd said:


> Welcome, Bernhard.
> 
> I've read quite a few of the posts you have over at the UK warre group, and learned a lot from them. I look forward to being able to draw on some of your experiences here. It's nice to have someone around who's been at this (successfully!) for a little while.


I whole-heartedly agree with Ubernerd. 

Welcome, Bernhard.


----------

